
Lobsters Privacy Policy - nbrempel
https://lobste.rs/privacy
======
octosphere
There are still some things you can do to mitigate the damage caused by
surveillance capitalism, or in some events, logs being kept against your best
interest. One of the major ones is installing an adblocker like uBlock origin,
and the other major one is compartmented browsing. Compartmented browsing is
becoming more popular due to various addons like Facebook Container (Which I
use daily) and silos your facebook session away from other sites you may be
visiting. On top of these addons, you can use apps like Jumbo[0] that delete
old Facebook posts to mitigate against potential employers scouring your
profile looking for red flags to not hiring you. Of course that depends on
your threat model.

[0] [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/jumbo-
privacy/id1454039975](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/jumbo-
privacy/id1454039975)

